# Cycle driving me crazy - any ideas?



## Pingu (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok, so I have a cycled 10 gallon tank with one fish in it. I have been cycling a larger (25G) tank for almost 4 weeks so that I can move the fish into the bigger tank, but I seem to be stuck mid cycle.

I started the tank off with Stress Zyme and Bactinettes and left it for 2 weeks. My ammonia has risen to somewhere between 0.5 and 1, and thats all that has happened. In the last week I have taken a some of the gravel from my cycled tank and placed it in a net bag in the new tank, and have also placed one of the filter sponges in the new filter. 

Despite doing all this my ammonia levels have not changed and I have no nitrites or nitrates. It appears to be stuck and its driving me crazy.

Does anyone have any other ideas as to what I could do?

Thanks


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

What kind of test kit are you using? And how long have you had it?


Any ammonia source in the 25g?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Use SeaChem Stability that should take care of your problem


----------



## Pingu (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm using the API liquid kit and it is only about a month old. I have been adding ammonia to the tank, and since I have been getting readings at about 1 I have just started to keep it topped up with fish food that will hopefully breakdown. 

I will have a look in the shop for Stability, think I have seen it around. 

Thanks


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Adding anything to a tank when its in cycle could slow things down. The dirtier the better. The cycle would do fine on its own by not adding chems to the tank. The more you leave it alone the sooner it will finish IMO.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

quit screwing around with household cleaning products and throw a couple of fish in there..


----------



## Pingu (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for advice guys. It did actually start off with a couple of fish but they were only a temporary addition, so there is nothing in there at the moment, which is why I was using ammonia. I could put fish in and keep a very close eye on it I suppose, I'll see how it goes, I just didn't think it would take over a month if I was using stuff from an already cycled tank. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

With no fish, get the ammonia up to 2-3. Then take stuff from your established tank again. Repeat in a week. You need seed (from old tank) and feed (ammonia or nitrite) at the same time. Once you have nitrite, seed again. If you seed but let the ammonia get too low, you starve the bacteria. If you seed but let ammonia get too high, you kill it. Same with nitrite. You have to establish the ammonia-eaters, then seed the nitrite-eaters when they have something to eat. If you use fish you have to keep ammonia down in the < 1ppm range for there sake. The theory says fishless should be faster because you can go higher, earlier.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't about Bactinettes, "ammonium, nitrite and nitrate are quickly decomposed" . Anyone else use this? What is nitrate decomposed into? It wouldn't be the first time a "helpful" product interfered with the cycle by introducing a lot of bacteria that won't do the job long term.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Seachem Stability


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Ditto! Add some fish and the Stability-- then you are good to go and will get 0 readings at all.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd just put some fish in


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Seachem Stability


----------



## Pingu (Apr 16, 2009)

Actually found a shop with Stability in it today. I have added one fish to the tank, I'm hoping he will provide the needed ammonia without coming to harm. I will test the water daily to keep an eye on it and will let you guys know how it goes.

Thanks


----------

